# How do u guys clean your ammo



## duffman6988 (Sep 22, 2019)

My ammo is tardering up quick and i was wondering if u had any tips on cleaning them thx!


----------



## MarkB (Nov 19, 2019)

duffman6988 said:


> My ammo is tardering up quick and i was wondering if u had any tips on cleaning them thx!


What do you mean by "tardering"? Rust?


----------



## duffman6988 (Sep 22, 2019)

MarkB said:


> duffman6988 said:
> 
> 
> > My ammo is tardering up quick and i was wondering if u had any tips on cleaning them thx!
> ...


Like grey (not shiny) gripy like rubber to the touch . It makes them hard to adjust and slide in the pouch


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

and what is your ammo, lead, steel..?


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

duffman6988 said:


> MarkB said:
> 
> 
> > duffman6988 said:
> ...


I have heard some guys actually bathe their balls.....er, bearings in vinegar just to get that tarnished effect to make them more grippy in the pouch ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

I've never had to clean my ammo. I've had some fall on the ground and when I found them later they would be rusty. It doesn't effect the flight.


----------



## MarkB (Nov 19, 2019)

duffman6988 said:


> MarkB said:
> 
> 
> > duffman6988 said:
> ...


My first thought would be to figure out a way to tumble them, maybe, if it's a thing for you.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Tumbling with corn meal would work.But I can't imagine why you would want to. Shoot those babies! pick 'em up and shoot 'em again! On one of Bill Hays' videos,
I noted that out of a pile of BBs he picked the crustiest most scrofulous one of the bunch and lit a match with it. Of course, we all know that he is a CIA robotecally enhanced shooter anyway!


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

Placing them in something acidic like diet coke or lemon juice overnight might yield good results as a rust remover?


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> duffman6988 said:
> 
> 
> > MarkB said:
> ...


I am one of those guilty of bathing my balls in vinegar!


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

I have used dish soap and hot water after shooting soda cans to get the sticky off of them.


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

raventree78 said:


> I have used dish soap and hot water after shooting soda cans to get the sticky off of them.


I shoot at seltzer cans so I just have to dry 'em!


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

StringSlap said:


> raventree78 said:
> 
> 
> > I have used dish soap and hot water after shooting soda cans to get the sticky off of them.
> ...


Now I rinse and dry my cans after emptying them and before shooting them so I don't have to worry about sticky ammo 

BTW what is brown and sticky? a stick


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

I boil rusted ammos in a mix of water, soda powder and salt. But then the ammos get clean but dark cause they're not stainless steel. And that's a problem cause i'm using 8mm. ammos and can't see the flight. I couldn't figure out how the paint the ammos white without making a mess.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

No need for me to clean my ammo --- marbles, steel balls and lead are 99.9% of the time just shot once as I shoot at random stuff in the desert. I have some steel that is years old and looks a little funky, but shoots great.

wll


----------



## msturm (Sep 18, 2019)

I like to push mine through squirrels, hares, and grouse at about 240 feet per second. They come out clean on the other side... If you can find them


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Mine never get dirty. They don't bounce out of my catch box and when I'm done shooting I pick them up with a large magnet. Don't leave them out to rust.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

